# A Few of Our Hannah Baby...



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

... to share her progression over the first 16 weeks...


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

The first shot is of Hannah with her "Grandma" and Daddy. I'm the redhead with her down lower. 

The kitty is her older sister, Kami, who mostly hides out while she's waiting for Hannah to grow up and hopefully become calmer. LOL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Too cute! They grow waaaay too fast. Welcome. Be sure to keep posting pictures!


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Too cute! They grow waaaay too fast. Welcome. Be sure to keep posting pictures!


Thanks and I will! We're amazed at how much she's changed in just the 8 weeks we've had her... unreal!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Love your pics. The one with Kami is a riot. She sure is growing up fast!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's sure CUTE!!! And it looks like Hannah has sure captured your heart...these Goldens are very good at that...be careful or you may just end up with a house full of Goldens. 

Pete


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

janababy said:


> Love your pics. The one with Kami is a riot. She sure is growing up fast!!!


Thanks janababy! Kami LOVES dogs. She's a rescue kitty that we adopted when our Cosmo (a Pointer/Mix) was in his last couple of years and they became fast friends very quickly - lots of nose "kisses" and lounging together at Mommy's feet in our home office. When Doggy Alzheimer's (CCD) kicked in and Cosmo started his flight path pacing through the house dozens and dozens of times a day, Kami would occasionally follow him, but often would cross his path and distract him with her tail flipped up in his face for a quick sniff. It made his day!

We're hoping that Hannah will soon learn how to play gently with Kami. It's just "chase" now, with Kitty bailing out early through the kitty door in the gate to her room in order to avoid being tackled. She's tiny - only about eight pounds, and defenseless as her previous people made the ignorant decision to declaw all four of her paws. She still lives dangerously, though, sneaking up on Hannah while Puppy is sleeping, and wandering into the kennel (we're crate training - very successfully) on a whim to check it out. LOL


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> She's sure CUTE!!! And it looks like Hannah has sure captured your heart...these Goldens are very good at that...be careful or you may just end up with a house full of Goldens.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete! She sure has, but unless some of her crazy energy rubs off on us, she'll have to be content to share the four-leggedness with just Kami! LOL

And I LOVE the photo of your guy... Sam, yes? He's gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hannah is beautiful, she has such an adorable face. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hannah is beautiful, she has such an adorable face.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you, Carolina Mom! Your babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Hannah turned 5 1/2 months yesterday and posed purty for her daddy... Pure cheesecake - only thing missing is a wink!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl. I enjoyed looking at your pictures.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you, Lynn1970!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow.... she is a beauty:smooch:


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, AlanK!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. Getting Big. Very pretty girl. They lose the puppy look so quickly.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

I know Max's dad! Seems like it was just yesterday that I was sleeping on the couch next to her crate every night to help my sweet round fluff feel secure. But I love the "teenager she's grown into!


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

It's been awhile... Hannah is 8 1/2 months old today and I thought I'd share a couple of her latest and greatest photos.

The dog park shot was taken the day she turned 8 months and the new "Mommy/Daughter" shot was taken last week. 

She is such a joy... Makes me laugh and smile every single day!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

She is grown to become a very pretty girl. She is not done growing yet! Max continued to grow until at least 18 months.

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Max's Dad! 

I was looking back at the "Born in November 2011" thread and saw that she's only grown about 10 pounds since March (she now weighs about 50 pounds or so). Kind of surprising, but she's very energetic and has a good body shape, so I'm not going to rush her. I think she's going to end up being around 60-65 pounds. A couple of my girlfriends have 100-pounders and that was making me nervous for awhile! LOL


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Awwwww What a sweet heart


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Newport!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beauty Miss Hannah is becoming, she's got such a beautiful face.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Carolina Mom! She melts me with that face!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hannah girl is beautiful. I am glad you have so much fun together.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you very much, Buddy's mom forever.


----------

